

Ask HN: How to find alternative cable provider to comcast? - chatmasta

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m in a New Haven, CT apartment, and we&#x27;ve had lots of trouble with comcast. Is there a resource online somewhere that can find alternative ISP&#x27;s?<p>Thanks.
======
doctorshady
I don't know of any resources like that, but if I'm not mistaken Frontier
serves New Haven.

